# Airtel EDGE or BSNL CDMA internet



## gunda_26 (Oct 27, 2007)

Please suggest whether one should go for Airtel EDGE Mobile office or BSNL CDMA unlimited internet or any ather broadband.please give your openion.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

depends on ur place  as on paper EDGE is faster than CDMA which BSNL is offering but once again its on paper

at many places AirTel networkmay not have better EDGE support or too much DATA trafic which would give u slower speed and also EDGE / GRPS will come with one single IP for a total Network Area which means virtually u are getting a Static IP  so problem in sites like Rapidshare.com or same 

in case of BSNL its cheaper in many case will come with better upload speed and dynamic IP but it will not support roaming and initial investment is high as with AirTel  u can use ur phone as modem but with BSNL u have to buy their DataCard

so where are u from ??


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

Airtel Mobile Office

You have to check whether the EDGE is enabled in ur area..


----------



## gunda_26 (Oct 27, 2007)

shimla,ya EDGE is available in my city.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah in terms of speed EDGE is good for casual browsin n downloadin, but airtel's GPRS/EDGE service sucks.madmad even on edge i hardly get a speed of 6kilobtyes/s n i m in BAGALORE


----------



## Akshay (Oct 27, 2007)

I wud suggest u go with BSNL 4 its speed n uptime... In near future u can expect bsnl rates to fall further but same cant be said abt airtel


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 27, 2007)

You can better go for Tata's plug2surf.Decent speed and affordable.
Iam using it at present!


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2007)

CDMA

Tata plug 2 surf - max plan is 5 GB cap - Rs.1500 + tax 

BSNL - Unlimited - Rs.550

GPRS / EDGE

In Kerala, they have a plan Rs.125 per month for unlimited usage. Thats Rs.1500 (we have to pay that in advance) per yr.

In my opinion, you should first check the coverage and speed in your area before you go for it - whichever service it is.

And all mentioned above are for people do not have any other options like no broadband etc and for people on the move. If broadband will work for you, then surely go for it.


----------



## almighty (Oct 29, 2007)

opt rs 199 plan (postpaid) from bsnl
it gives u unlimited with 256 kbps speed if ur cell is edge enable
am using mo since 2 yrs but this new tarrif is awesome
check ur near bsnl office for more
this offer is 1 yr old but now they are giving 256 kbps in kolkata 
am sure for kolkata ... don know abt other places howz the speed in other cities


----------



## patkim (Oct 29, 2007)

Airtel EDGE is simply hopeless in Pune.


----------

